# Any success stories of expats landing a role in Singapore while overseas?



## Angela_ (Apr 9, 2015)

Hello Everyone, 

I've tried to search the forum to find some success stories of expats who have landed a role in Singapore from overseas but was unable to find anything. If there are threads out there could someone please link them to me? Otherwise I'd love to hear your success story about getting a job in Singapore from another country. 

I would love to make the move and have registered on sites such as monster etc but not too sure about the success rates of those sites. I work in telecommunications specializing in fibre optics so would love to stay within this indusrty. 

Thank you! 
Angela


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Angela_ said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I've tried to search the forum to find some success stories of expats who have landed a role in Singapore from overseas but was unable to find anything. If there are threads out there could someone please link them to me? Otherwise I'd love to hear your success story about getting a job in Singapore from another country.
> 
> ...


Not everybody who gets a job comes here to find it 

My last employer had a mass recruit of over 60 expat, none of them were in Singapore when recruited ... and for all it was their first time to step into Singapore after securing their job 

It was a technology company by the way ..

If your profile is good you will get picked up soon..

Or polish your profile ..


----------



## Angela_ (Apr 9, 2015)

Thank you for your reply. I've only just started looking, if I don't get any responses within a couple of weeks I will definitely look into tweaking some things in my profile  

Also wanted to say that I have read a lot of your replies in other threads and they have been very helpful!


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Angela_ said:


> Thank you for your reply. I've only just started looking, if I don't get any responses within a couple of weeks I will definitely look into tweaking some things in my profile
> 
> Also wanted to say that I have read a lot of your replies in other threads and they have been very helpful!


as said elsewhere, being present here will boost your chances, if you are in a highly competitive industry/area of expertise, as the employers can interview quickly

Note that for foreigners, there is a compulsory 2 weeks cooling off period, when the job must be advertised in local job site and minus any candidates, only then the employer can submit your pass application !

Good luck.

I used to work with Telcos before, and Fiber, well, you gotta start trying Telstra and the likes who have a large presence here.


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

I have twice found a job in Singapore from abroad. First time was in academia and all contacts were done by email and phone. Second time was a foreign company looking for somebody to be sent to Singapore after training abroad (where all interviews were held).
Singapore employers are generally conservative and require face-to-face interviews, while not wanting to pay for any trip. Thus when looking from abroad, it helps to have already arranged a (self-financed) trip and mention in the cover letter "I will be in Singapore from XX to YY and this would be a great opportunity for a detailed discussion" - this multiplies the chance for an interview invitation in my experience.


----------



## Angela_ (Apr 9, 2015)

Thank you for your reply Beppi, I feel like I have a bit of a chance  

I only just came back from Singapore!  But I am planning to go back there for a week or so towards the end of the year, maybe November? Know what the job market is like around that time? I know in Australia it's a bit slow as people are getting ready for the holidays but I will keep looking and see if any employers are interested.


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

The job market is most dynamic after Chinese New Year, because most people hold off their resignations until the CNY bonuses have been paid.


----------



## Sarang1911 (Apr 30, 2015)

Hi I would like to know if u know any consultancy who can help me move to Singapore plz. I live and work in Dubai and would like to move Singapore. Kindly advice.
Thanks


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

Sarang1911 said:


> Hi I would like to know if u know any consultancy who can help me move to Singapore plz. I live and work in Dubai and would like to move Singapore. Kindly advice.
> Thanks


There have been many requests like yours in the past on this and other forums. Have you read any of them, incl. the replies about how useful (or rather not useful) employemnt consultancies are in Singapore?


----------



## Sarang1911 (Apr 30, 2015)

Hi thanks for the reply yes I have read the msgs earlier but I don't know how to start or from were to start to apply so tat it will be useful bcuz I have been applying online but no response from them....kindly advice wat would be best...
Thanks again


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

Just follow the advice given in the earlier postings about this topic.
(And, as suggested there, don't put much hope - and definitely not money - into consultants. You'll have to become active yourself and use your creativity!)


----------

